# Traders International?



## brent16 (15 September 2007)

For the last six months I have been doing allot of research on technical analysis, reading books on trading psychology and different ways to day trade, I am at a point now where I feel I need to purchase a program to further my learning and start to learn how to do it in real time, I am seriously thinking of purchasing the Traders International system at a low low price of $7000 mainly because it guides you live throughout the day and the signals are explained in real time as they are appearing on the S&P 500 and Russel 2000.
They say they average 70% per day at their seminar and DVD but when you see their website they have allot of missing days that are unexplained and when confronted about it over the phone they blame it on different reasons such as technical problems which I’m guessing is a big pile of BS, still I really want to learn how to do this and I feel listening to a trader explain signals live is a great way to start truly learning.

Does anyone here use the TI system and how successful have they been with it? if anyone out there is a professional day trader how did you start out? what is a good way to start or recommendation or genuine advice?? 

Please marketers no sales pitches....

cheers Brent


----------



## theasxgorilla (15 September 2007)

*Re: Traders International????*

Dude, the way I trade I could cover a computer, licensed software, a clean data feed, lots of books, a years worth of brokerage, pay ahead a years worth of interest on my margin account and still have change out of 7k.  Granted I know where to get a cheap PC and Amibroker only costs a little over $200 USD....but still $7k seems awfully steep.

Re: S&P500 and Russell 2000...you do realise these markets trade at night time in Aust?


----------



## howardbandy (15 September 2007)

*Re: Traders International????*

Greetings --

What does 70% per day mean?  

Surely not a profit of 70% per day.  

A profit of 1% per day turns every $1 into $12 in one year.  Continue that for 10 years, and that $1 becomes $63,000,000,000.  Start with $1,000 and you get some real money -- $63 trillion dollars -- almost enough to pay off the United States' debts, (but not quite).

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## howardbandy (15 September 2007)

*Re: Traders International????*

Hi Brent --

On a gentler note.  

Your posting implies that you are not now trading anything -- is that correct?  If so, please, please, read a lot, get AmiBroker for US$229, download a set of end-of-day for free, download some of the end-of-day systems from the AmiBroker library, and lurk at some of the websites where system traders post.

Day-trading is the toughest of all the trading methods. 

If I may suggest -- for your first trading system, rotate among a group of sector ETFs. 

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## wayneL (15 September 2007)

*Re: Traders International????*

I'll echo the comments of both ASX.G and Howard.

Some good books that will help (IMO)

Trading the SPI  (haven't read but is well recommended)

Master the Trade by John Carter (have read and can recommend)

Set yourself up with Amibroker Pro as Howard suggests, and account with IB and your in business for a few bucks.

***but as howard says, it's not easy... simple, but not easy. 

Good luck


----------



## Pager (15 September 2007)

*Re: Traders International????*

I have heard about TI, personally think $7K is a bit steep and as to blaming technical problems on days they show as not traded, that would be total and utter BS, I use IB and from time to time technical issues occur but not on a regular basis and certainly not to stop you trading for a whole day more like and hour usually less.

TI from what I can see are scalpers/jobbing, if you have not traded before you are going in at the deep end IMO, why not look at day trading first were you take positions based on daily data and close out any open positions at the end of day, get software such as Amibroker or Tradestation and end of day data and take it from there, read a few book like Brent Penfolds ‘Trading the spi”.

Intra day trading is hard at the best of times plus IMO many successful people who do it could tell you exactly what they do but it still wouldn’t work for you, how I see and you see and how anyone else’s sees the market at any 1 time will be different, add in your physcological make up, fear and greed and we all see something completely different with the same set of tools, best thing is to work out what works for you and your comfortable with, at first you wont now what that is or what your looking for but over time and from following/watching the markets it will come.

Good luck

Pager


----------



## xtanda (16 September 2007)

Before I check it out myself, I looked into those day traders with pity. But you need to try it yourself before assess further. What happen to me after trying: just watermouth dripping !!!

Seriously: just minimal of US$500 to open account, about $8 round trip (sell and buy or buy and sell)... give yourself a try ! If you lost the whole $500 it could be tax deduction anyway... So, I did...

I was trading 1 minute charge, in my console with my only physical activity was just press buy or sell button. First night: $800 within 2 hours - beginner luck!, second night $300 .. although finally I lost it all within 2 weeks.

Yes, my starting point is just simple TA pattern plus monitoring big stock and I know that I was trying to reinvent the wheel. That's the moment when Trader International service is really got me thinking !! $7k is expensive but if you just make $100 a night..not bad , yes !!?

TI not only to give you, i.e: teach you, all of their system that being actively use daily by thousands of traders, but you will see another window at your computer where a professional trader (not software) give you signal to buy and sell with his commentary! I found this service is very unique !!
At the end of the session, you will be given the video that wrap up what happened that session. Quite transparent... 

And based on my observation about their program, it will suit even beginner with no stock background et all due to intensive training and internship. Imagine if you just start investing in stock market and start with day trading/e-minis... a bit steep learning curve.. but after that, doing ordinary share trading will be like doing day trading in very slow motion... 
Gee, I wish I knew day trading first...

And no, I am not working for TI... I am just another investor that considering to purchase their service !

Anyway, just my opinion ! Please do only with whatever you comfortable with !


----------



## howardbandy (16 September 2007)

xtanda said:


> I lost it all within 2 weeks.
> 
> And based on my observation about their program, it will suit even beginner with no stock background et all due to intensive training and internship.




Greetings --

Are you guys serious?

The first statement above says most of it.

The second is pure b*******.

Day trading is extremely difficult.  Please, if you are new to trading, read a lot, get a good end-of-day database (free from Yahoo or msn), a good systems development platform ($229 from AmiBroker), and try out (by simulation, not real money) some systematic trading ideas.

And stop making posts that sound like advertisements for rip-offs and scams.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## xtanda (18 September 2007)

To Howard,
My post is not "advertisements for rip-offs and scams" just my opinion what really happen to me.


For all,
Don't bother about my opinion or Howard's just try it yourself....
Feel the risk and the potential reward ! And how to get more consistent with good system.... I don't know..., probably TI's one...
IMHO, paper trading is really different when talking day trading because no emotion is attached. 

Among strategies that I've been doing myself plain vanilla sharetrading, CFD, option, covered call, naked put, put spread, daytrading.... Considering risk and reward and the simplicity, day trading index S&P500 is on top of my list.... best ROR, pretty simple (no research, etc - pure TA)

Again, just my opinion ! Please do only with whatever you comfortable with !


----------



## hengjin.li (8 May 2008)

*Is any one with Traders International for Emini*

I am a newbie for trading. I have been attending all different seminars for investing. 

One of them is Traders International (TI). Their system seems very transparent, and supportive. 

From their website, I can see the trading result everyday. ROI per day ranges from 20% -160%. Too good to be true! From my calculation, if I put in couple K in the trading account, and let them compound every week. within a year I will be a millionaire. 

I just don't know if this is real and doable. 

Any one who is currently with TI can give some advice? 

If I naively follow the live trading room instructions, can I achieve the return they publish every day from their website? Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 May 2008)

*Re: Is any one with Traders International for Emini*



hengjin.li said:


> One of them is Traders International (TI). Their system seems very transparent, and supportive.
> 
> From their website, I can see the trading result everyday. ROI per day ranges from 20% -160%. Too good to be true! From my calculation, if I put in couple K in the trading account, and let them compound every week. within a year I will be a millionaire.
> 
> ...





Read this
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4134

That ROI is utter crap !!


----------



## howardbandy (9 May 2008)

*Re: Is any one with Traders International for Emini*



hengjin.li said:


> I am a newbie for trading. I have been attending all different seminars for investing.
> 
> One of them is Traders International (TI). Their system seems very transparent, and supportive.
> 
> ...




Greetings --

Reread my post at the beginning of this thread.

If you can consistently achieve 20 percent per YEAR, you will be doing FAR better than most traders and most professional money managers.  Any claims for returns higher than that are irresponsible.  If TI were a company incorporated and doing business in the United States, it would be liable to investigation and perhaps prosecution by securities regulators.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## MichaelD (9 May 2008)

Wow. 5 senior, respected posters sucked in by spruikers.


----------



## nizar (9 May 2008)

brent16 said:


> low low price of $7000




OMG, thats so low, its almost FREE


----------



## Jeppo (16 June 2008)

*Traders International*

Wanting to hear from anyone who is or has used the TI eminis trading system. Is there a better system available? Also would like to hear peoples opinion of the system.

Regards 

Jeppo.


----------

